# Happy Birthday yeutter



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 2, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-02-2009:

-yeutter (born in 1951, Age: 58)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy birthday to another early 1950s baby!


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you for the warm birthday greetings,


----------



## Skyler (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Berean (Nov 2, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 2, 2009)

Blessings on your special day!


----------

